# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  John Terry

## daisy38

John Terry has been named Player of the Year!  :Smile:   :Big Grin: 

I knew it would be him!  :Big Grin:

----------


## brenda1971

I must admit that he has deserved it

----------


## Debbie Meadows

Yeah well done to John unlucky FL maybe next year.

----------


## West Ham Tom

Yeah well done Terry and also Rooney for young player of the year aswell!

----------


## west_ham_rule

no way, frank lampard shoulda won

----------


## daisy38

I don't think Rooney deserved Young Player of the Year, that should of been Shaun Wright Phillips!  :Smile:

----------

